# Golden Moments in Yardley PA



## luvbuzz (Oct 27, 2010)

It is great you are doing a thorough search. I just went with a quick buy off a beautiful looking web site. Later...that breeder was closed down to to poor care. I should have been more careful. My guy is healthy but I worry about future health issues. Keep doing your homework.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

colusmc said:


> Good morning to all. I just recently became a member of this forum after we lost our Golden after more than 14 yrs. We are looking for a quality and honest breeder, we are located in the SE PA area. I am in contact with a couple of folks who have received positive accolades on this forum so that is good. I came across a local breeder and am interested to learn if anyone has any experience or input reference them. It is Golden Moments in Yardley PA. I tried attaching the URL but no luck with that.
> www.goldenmomentsgr.com
> 
> 
> Thanks so much!


Other than some pretty pictures there isn't much information on their website. They don't even have names of their dogs. Without basic information on their dogs there isn't any way to check pedigrees, health clearances, registrations or performance records. 

I would pass.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Golden Ret. Rescues*

So very sorry to hear about your Golden!!

Would you consider rescuing a Golden Retriever.
Here are the Golden Rescues:

*National Rescue Committee of the Golden Retriever Club of America*

Pennsylvania
•Autumn Valley Golden Retriever Rescue

•Delaware Valley Golden Retriever Rescue, Inc.
National Rescue Committee of the Golden Retriever Club of America
Delaware Valley Golden Retriever Rescue

•Golden Retriever Rescue Education and Training, Inc.
•Golden Retriever Rescue of Central Pennsylvania, Inc.
•With A Golden Spirit, Inc.


----------



## colusmc (Jul 20, 2012)

Thanks Karen for the referrals. I have been looking at each of these.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Colusmc*

Colusmc

I wish you the best in deciding between a rescue or a breeder.
Both of my Golden Rets. have been rescues, and they are WONDERFUL DOGS-SO LOVING and so grateful.
I am so very sorry for your loss.
Rob's Gr's on here is with Delaware Valley Golden Ret. Rescue.
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/members/1753-rob-s-grs.html


----------



## goldenlover17 (Jan 25, 2012)

Hi - I met with Pam Hughes, this breeder. While her website doesn't provide any information, she does have all of the information on her dogs. She have litters very often and I know her dog Tara just had a litter in March, so not likely she's having another one soon. I wouldn't cross her off the list just because of her website lacking information. Contact her and ask her all of the questions. She does believe in grain free and raw diets and asks anyone that gets a dog from her to continue this feeding style. It may be something you want to consider. Good luck!


----------



## Goldenlover08 (May 17, 2015)

Hi we are also considering golden moments GR and wondering if you have purchased one of their puppies and would recommend them. If not can I ask which breeder you got a puppy from?


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

It's hard to say whether they are good breeders or not. the website has zero real info on it, and there are several people using Golden Moments on k9data as a kennel name... so without actual dog names, it's hard to know whose is whose. A good way to get this research done (since the site doesn't give any info) would be to call and find out parents' registered names. Post them here and someone will check them out for you!


----------



## colusmc (Jul 20, 2012)

We did not end up getting our Golden from here, but rather from Dottie Anne Von Suskil, Mays Landing, NJ 08330 who owns Deep River Goldens. Caeli is now our second Golden and I have to say she is ...IMHO...a perfect pup. Amazing temperment, very loving, playful, active, smart, healthy, beautiful, etc. I could go on and on. Caeli will be three this summer and we are so thankful to have found Dottie. At the time, Dottie also had another breeder partner by the name of Pat Herschman who is in Vineland, NJ. Both ladies are terrific folks. At the time they had a total of sixteen pups, from litters of 8 each. We knew we would be going with either Pat or Dottie after speaking with them, meeting them and their dogs and pups. It was just pure chance that Caeli picked us and she happened to be from Dottie's litter. I would go back to these ladies in a heartbeat! !! Fyi..at the time they did not have a website. I was pointed in their direction by another member in this forum. Hope this helps!


----------



## goldmomnts (Jul 8, 2016)

This Is the owner of Golden Moments breeding in Yardley, Pa. I don't have alot of information on my website because I want people to come and visit us so we can meet your family and discuss your interest in our puppies. I am a registered nurse who approaches breeding and raising our goldens from a health standpoint. Our dogs are fed raw diets, given minimal vaccines and no chemicals on their bodies for fleas and ticks. We can forego the chemicals because it seems like dogs fed the raw diet are quite good at repelling fleas and ticks on their own. We also have a pool where our dogs swim almost daily and this keeps the vermin from feeding on them as well. If anyone would like information on our dogs, they would need to either call or come by with their questions. We are not a large operation and don't require a detailed fancy website to sell our babies, they speak for themselves. Hope that clarifies my lack of a fancy, smancy website like some of the puppy mills out there have up. Enjoy your golden babies 1


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Shouldn't buyers be able to verify clearances before visiting a breeder? It's much harder to walk away from a cute puppy than it is a breeder's website. Why can't you simply include registered names on your website? If you bother to have one, why wouldn't you include this information?


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

If you are going to have a website at all, the least you can do is put the dogs' registered names on it- so that folks who are doing their due diligence can do it without wasting your time or theirs. Hip and elbow clearances are on OFA and for the most part, eyes and cardiac clearances. Puppy shoppers who come to visit and fall in love are not able to make a rational choice- puppy shoppers who have done their research and THEN come visit and fall in love are shoppers who will stay happy with their choice.

Unless a breeder is deliberately leaving off the key to being able to check clearances ahead of time so they can rely on the fall in love thing... and in that case, I would think that breeder is doing a disservice to the breed and everyone who purchases a puppy from them.


----------

